# Bardstown Violin Bottle with full label



## Priscilla12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello! New member to the forum, this is a great site so far! I'm also new to bottle collecting if I would even call it that yet. Recently, I bought a few old trunks from a storage unit to refinish and one of them was a wooden chest, kind of looks like a shallow tool box. The chest contained about 30 or so miniature bottles all of them unique and in great shape. I've been able to research the history and values on about half of them but some bottles I can't even get a hint on from the internet. 

 One of the bottles in the chest that I'd like to find out more on is a mini Bardstown violin shaped whiskey bottle. I've read so far that finding the bottles with a label is difficult because of the short production span of them. The one below has both the front and back labels in good condition. The book I have gives pricing for Bardstown bottles without labels but not for one with. I'm hoping someone on here would be able to help me out with it's value or can give me a reference. I've got many more bottles I still have to research or try to at least, look forward to any response and to using this site in the future! Thanks for reading


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 16, 2012)

Back label


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Priscilla,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages and thanks for bringing the Bardstown. Does it have any "Federal Law Forbids..." language on the label? 




From. This one appears to be sealed and with contents.

Look Here.

 There's a cultishness to the Violin bottles. I don't have a clue as to value. Because of the size, date and downright novelty, I should think there'd be numerous survivors. 

 I always thought the violin collectors appreciated them for the lyric form and range of colors. There apparently were two sizes.

Look Here.


----------



## Blackglass (Feb 17, 2012)

Your bottle is listed in Antique Trader Bottles Identification & Price Guide. Your bottle dates from either 1939 or 1940, and is one of the first in the "Bard's Town" series, which produced into the early 1950's. Value is listed at $50-$75, but yours is probably worth a little less due to it's less than perfect condition. Good find, none-the-less!


----------



## LtlBtl (Feb 17, 2012)

Your bottle is from the 1940s. One of a handful of different labelings for Bardstown. About 5 or 6 brands of Bourbon used the fiddle mini bottles in the late 30s to 50s.
 Value are as a mini from a couple dollars empty with fed band missing to 20+ for a Bottled in Bond, sealed and full with clean crisp labels. As a  viobot,?


----------



## LC (Feb 17, 2012)

There are three or four sizes of them I think , I know at one time I had three sizes of them . I saw a picture of one once that also had a small plastic violin bottle attached to the neck , I believe it was put out with the bottle . Never could get much money for one , eight to ten dollars was about the limit for me . That was some years back , might bring more these days .


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

It's worth about $8-10...Jim


----------



## madman (Feb 19, 2012)

very cool to see the label thanks for posting


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow! Thank you for all the great responses, fun to read! @surfaceone, there is not a "Federal Law Forbids" language on the bottle and I absolutely am starting to understand the cultishness to these just from researching. I might hold on to this one for a little. I spent all weekend taking pictures and researching the other mini bottles and also another decent sized collection of regular sized bottles I grabbed at an estate sale. I'll be posting them up soon. Great forum and I appreciate the info from everyone!


----------



## flasherr (Feb 21, 2012)

I dug one of these not long ago. If you have a way of scanning the labels i would love to have them to go with my bottle. thanks Brian


----------



## Priscilla12 (Feb 22, 2012)

Brian, I'll try to make a scan of the label at high res over the weekend. If you want, send me a PM with your e-mail so I'll be able to attach a larger file if the scan turns out ok.


----------

